# Darien, Il



## Jonathan (Sep 27, 2006)

I was out getting some new substrate for my Dynastes tityus pair, and I stumbled upon some neat stuff.  

I have no idea what this is.  Some sort of Myriapod I guess.  It was bright yellow.  Looked pretty neat.
















This looks like some sort of spiny orbweaver.  She was about the size of a penny:





















This was the first guy I saw coming up on a trail:
















Pretty eventful, even for just getting some rotten wood!!
Jon


----------



## Canth (Sep 27, 2006)

That snake is a Storeria dekayi subspecies. Nice find! And the millipedes look cool too


----------



## ranticalion (Sep 30, 2006)

That's an awesome millipede.  I live right next to Darien and I've never seen anything like that around here.  Where'd you find it?


----------



## zinto (Sep 30, 2006)

Definitely a successful trip.  The millipede I especially like, probably a _Apheloria tigana_


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,
Rant--I found it in leaf litter at waterfall glen.  There were a bunch of them there too.  I had never seen anything that cool this side of the mason dixon line!
Jon


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Jon! Waterfall Glen has some nice stuff, LOTS of _N. americanus _in there too. Ive heard reports that timber rattlers have been seen in there, but Ive yet to find one.


----------



## Canfire (Oct 19, 2006)

I read a book about insects and thats called a cyanide millipede (sp?). Ill look for it and see if i can get the latin name.


----------



## Canfire (Oct 19, 2006)

Harpaphe Haydeniana:

"Cyanide Millipede is noteworthy because it does indeed produce cyanide as a defensive chemical. Some people call it the "almond-scented millipede, but the smell comes from cyanide, not almonds."

hope this is right it looks exactly like the picture. Book is "Insects in B.C.".


----------



## padkison (Oct 19, 2006)

It is a flat millpede (order Polydesmida).  Not Apheloria tigana though as IL is out of A. tigana's range.  Don't think it is Harpaphe haydeniana as that millipede is native to the Pacific NW and has black legs.

Run it by this guy, he may know.

http://www.naturalsciences.org/research/inverts/shelley.html

Note his recent publication

_2006. Composition and distribution of the milliped tribe Pachydesmini west of the Mississippi River (Polydesmida: Xystodesmidae). Western North American Naturalist. 46(1):45–54. (with C.T. McAllister)_


----------



## McPede (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say that the millipede on your photo is Apheloria virginiensis sp.
But as Perry said, contact Rowland Sherry, he will for sure give you the correct name of the specie.

Best wishes
Fredrik


----------



## H. cyaneus (Oct 31, 2006)

I've found a millipede similar to that one down here in Souther Illinois. But it was blue. Probaly the awsomest(that a word?) thing I've EVER found around here. Again, I don't herp that much.

Mike


----------

